# Turnkey Setup



## bowhunter (Jan 28, 2011)

I am currently looking at purchasing an already established, non-franchised, drain cleaning operation. He is looking to sell everything, including accounts etc.

He has offered up an asking price (cost of equipment plus accounts) and I'm trying to figure out exactly how far off base he is. (when you're looking to buy, they're always asking too much, right?)

He is well equipped and his equipment is well taken care of. He has a couple cameras, sectional machine, multiple jetters, a spartan trailer unit, and a pipe patching operation. My question is twofold:

1. Where is a good place to find a classified ad section where I may be able to get a feel for where his asking prices are on used equipment. (checked pumpertrader and things like that, can't really find things that are comparable). If used pricing isn't an option, what kind of depreciation is standard on used equipment that's still in good working order?

2. What is the typical business valuation of "blue sky" on a business like this? He has accounts that he does work for (municipalities, etc) but has no regularly intervaled jobs (a restauraunt or store that wants their lines jetted every so often). He turns away a lot of work b/c he is older and made his nest egg in a different business and does this for fun. (8-5, M-F)

I don't want to overpay, but he is offering his expertise in the area if I buy, and he is very knowlegable in what he does.

I have some experience as I grew up around a septic cleaning/portable toilet rental company and still have contacts there. 

Any help would be appreciated, I could even PM an equipment list to someone if they wanted to see kind of what i'm getting myself into and give me a general "used" price on things.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Please give some additional information on yourself please. We don't like to give advice to non-professionals. 

I am intrigued by your situation, and would like to discuss it further, but without knowing who I am talking to that is hard.


----------



## bowhunter (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the link, slick. I'll check it out.

I'm the son of the owner of www.millerofholmes.com. Been in business since 1985. I grew up around this all my life, and have been working around the business since I was in 7th grade, summers in college, and full time since may of 2007.

My name is Seth Miller and while working for my father, this opportunity came up and would piggyback perfectly with my father's business.

If anyone is uncomfortable talking about this openly, i can do it via PM or email, thats fine too.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

So your not a plumber, but are trying to become a plumbing professional? 

What experience do you have with drain cleaning?

Will the seller work with you?

Will the seller sign a non-compete agreement?

Do you get the phone number?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Not a plumber, enough said. Thanks for stopping by.


----------

